
The Unruly Genius of Joyce Carol Oates - samclemens
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/07/06/the-unruly-genius-of-joyce-carol-oates
======
ur-whale
[http://archive.is/m45yr](http://archive.is/m45yr)

~~~
kencausey
Alternatively Reader mode seems to work fine, at least if you only fetch HTML
using something like μMatrix.

